# A Hospital Dinner & My Tonight's Dinner



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)

My last dinner before being checked out of the hospital  the next morning.


Tonight's Dinner that I did for myself. Top SirloinGrass Fed Steak, Baked Potatoe, Spinach
Red Zinfandel  wine.  Next Page


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Your dinner doesn't show up.

I'm weird.  I like hospital dinners.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Other than the wine Lon. At least I can eat it horizonatally.

I would prefer the hospital dinner. :lol::lol:


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)

The reason I take pictures of some of my meals is because living alone and preparing my own meals I want to avoid duplication. Yaking pics with the I Phone is so quick and stores the time and date.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Your dinner doesn't show up.
> 
> I'm weird.  I like hospital dinners.  Plain and simple.



You are not weird, you just know what you like and so do I.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 29, 2017)

Lon, I'm impressed....not only a very tasty looking meal, but you cleaned up as you went along.  Not a dirty pan in sight!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Prefer yours too Lon,  impressed that a man cleans as he goes.  I do the same!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2017)

Clean as you go? You mean the meal is ready and all the pots are clean? Sure. They are in the dishwasher. I'm in the same situation without a dishwasher. They are in the sink soaking. Now cooking is one thing. But if you bake?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2017)

When I was in the hospital with my hips, I got to order off a great menu, and the food was really good.  I was shocked!  I had a lovely piece of grilled salmon with lemon butter, fresh (yes!) whole green beans and a baked potato, along with a salad and a piece of apple pie.  Last time I was in a hospital (close to 50 years ago) I had some kind of unidentifiable mushy stuff.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Clean as you go? You mean the meal is ready and all the pots are clean? Sure. They are in the dishwasher. I'm in the same situation without a dishwasher. They are in the sink soaking. Now cooking is one thing. But if you bake?


  I clean as I go. Don't use the dishwasher much since its just me.  I keep a sink full of hot ,soapy water and wash as I prepare.  When I finish eating I wash my plate, wine glass, or milk glass, silverware and I have a clean kitchen.  Not a big deal for one. Now if the daughter and "grands" are over its all in the dishwasher and run immediately after eating with all pitching in.  I do not get up to dishes in the sink.


----------

